# Rescue transport needed



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this on FB this morning. Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue needs transport from TN to VA -- various legs that they need. Please help if you can. Let SCMR know!

we need 4 drivers (legs) for the transport this weekend to Chattanooga TN to Christianburg, VA, see below.....

This is to move 6 small Maltese, they can be 2 to a create, so three small crates will work, which they will be sent in.

If anyone is available for any part of the suggested routes listed let us know, we can adjust accordingly!

Saturday, April 28th: Boomer, Biscuit, Biscotti, Boo-Radley, Digby, & Tuppence 
(all legs are FLEXIBLE)

Leg 1 Chattanooga, TN – Knoxville, TN (exit # ??? on I-40 E) 
8:00am – 10:35am EST(120 mi, 2 hour 5 mins)FILLED /Thanks Donna Williams!

Leg 2 Knoxville, TN – Mohawk, TN (exit # 23 on I-81 N) 
10:35am – 11:50am EST (56.9 mi, 1 hour 0 mins) ***NEEDED***

Leg 3 Mohawk, TN – Bristol, TN (exit # 74 on I-81 N)
11:50am – 1:05pm EST (54 mi, 1 hour 0 mins) ***NEEDED***

Leg 4 Bristol, TN – Wytheville, VA (exit # 70 on I-81 N) 
1:05pm – 2:30pm EST (69.9 mi, 1 hour 10 mins) ***NEEDED***

Leg 5 Wytheville, VA – Christianburg, VA (exit # 114 on I-81 N) 
2:30pm – 3:30pm EST (42.1 mi, 45 mins) ***NEEDED***


----------



## Debi (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Susan, I was just going to post here, great minds!!! <<<grin>>>

Some of these Maltese are puppymill rescues that SCMR just got 2 weeks ago, we got 14! 

So keeping that in mind, if anyone would like to make a donation, it would be appreciated! SCMR has spent over $2000 getting them vetted, dentals if needed, shots, s/n, groomed, health certificate for traveling. It adds up fast!

The ones on the transport are going to approved foster homes where they will be waiting for adoption and their forever homes!

In addition to the 14, SCMR took in several owner surrenders, so we are in need of funds!

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wish I was near enough to help, and hope that drivers will come forward. There always seems to be more and more rescues that need our help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debi said:


> Thank you Susan, I was just going to post here, great minds!!! <<<grin>>>
> 
> Some of these Maltese are puppymill rescues that SCMR just got 2 weeks ago, we got 14!
> 
> ...


Wow - 14 newbies!!! That's a lot to deal with. :w00t: I'm going to contribute on your website today. I hope others on SM will join me. It only takes a little from everyone. Here is the link to send a donation: Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - 14 newbies!!! That's a lot to deal with. :w00t: I'm going to contribute on your website today. I hope others on SM will join me. It only takes a little from everyone. Here is the link to send a donation: Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


I sure wish that I lived close enough to help with the transport. But certainly will make a donation. Thank you Susan for posting the site.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to help,keep put my name on a list if you need any transport help in Ohio ,Michigan or Indiana.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wytheville, VA is three hours from me so I could do Leg 5. I've never done transport before but would love to help out. I posted a message to the SCMR Facebook page - just need to know who to call to sign up and discuss details!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I wished I lived closer to help, but I did make a donation, thanks for the link!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am not near enough to drive, but I sent in a donation to help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I also donated since I am not close enough to help with the transport. Thanks Sue for the link!! Super helpful!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Wytheville, VA is three hours from me so I could do Leg 5. I've never done transport before but would love to help out. I posted a message to the SCMR Facebook page - just need to know who to call to sign up and discuss details!


Thanks so much, could you contact Cynthia direct at 423-535-3444, we only need legs 4 and 5, so that would leave leg 4.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the encouragement and donations, every bit helps so much!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Wytheville, VA is three hours from me so I could do Leg 5. I've never done transport before but would love to help out. I posted a message to the SCMR Facebook page - just need to know who to call to sign up and discuss details!


 
Or can you contact Cynthia direct at [email protected], thanks so much for your offer!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

carley said:


> Thanks so much, could you contact Cynthia direct at 423-535-3444, we only need legs 4 and 5, so that would leave leg 4.


I left her a voicemail...thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I left her a voicemail...thanks!


:chili::chili:Yea, Nida. Hope that this works out. So awesome of you to try to do this.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Not in my area. But if you ever need transport in Arizona let me know.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I left her a voicemail...thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- that's wonderful -- and it's great that we're only looking for leg 4 now.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm trying to find out the stauts, if it is a go, will let everyone know........

Thanks!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I wish I lived closer to help,keep put my name on a list if you need any transport help in Ohio ,Michigan or Indiana.


 
Thanks Michelle, could you email me with your contact info so that we can add you to our transport contact list? 

[email protected]

Thanks so much for your kind offer!

Hugs to all for being so supportive!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debi - you can add me if you need any transport in the NYC area or nearby upstate, parts of NJ and CT. I'll send you e-mail info.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

carley said:


> Thanks!


 
We just need the last leg #5, can you email Stacia direct at [email protected], she is online now and waiting........thanks!

fingers crossed............


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

We may have this filled if Stacia and Nadia get in touch about the last leg.....!!!

her email is [email protected]


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Debi - you can add me if you need any transport in the NYC area or nearby upstate, parts of NJ and CT. I'll send you e-mail info.


 
Susan, could you email me direct with your contact info, thanks for your offer!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

carley said:


> We may have this filled if Stacia and Nadia get in touch about the last leg.....!!!
> 
> her email is [email protected]


Yes! It's done  I just got off the phone with Stacia and we are all set for tomorrow! :chili: Turns out #5 was the last leg that was needed in order to make the transport happen tomorrow...so I'm sooo glad I was able to help out!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- this is wonderful. Bailey will be so proud of you.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

If anyone is interested in helping wiht future transports, just email me direct, and please include the area that you can help with....

Thanks so much!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida -- fabulous. :chili::chili: I'm so excited about you doing transport. Just awesome. Bailey indeed is proud of his mom, I'm sure. Wishing you safe travels with your 6 precious fluffs. Can't wait to see them when they're ready for adoption. And thank you everyone who donated. No matter what you do for rescue, it helps. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Debi - I was en route, traveling to VT tonight so will e-mail you with my contact info.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

carley said:


> Thanks Michelle, could you email me with your contact info so that we can add you to our transport contact list?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Sent email and put transport list on subject header.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

well, our transport is a go! It will be a long trip for the furbabies, traveling both today and Sunday. Please pray for safe travels for all, and for the furkids that they will be calmed, helping them to somehow know they truly are safe and will be in great foster homes soon to await finding their forever homes.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Debi - you can add me if you need any transport in the NYC area or nearby upstate, parts of NJ and CT. I'll send you e-mail info.


You add me to the list for MA, NH, RI. I can be contacted directly at [email protected] (I receive this email on my blackberry).

Thanks! And thanks to everyone who is assisting the transport, it just warms my heart!! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

carley said:


> well, our transport is a go! It will be a long trip for the furbabies, traveling both today and Sunday. Please pray for safe travels for all, and for the furkids that they will be calmed, helping them to somehow know they truly are safe and will be in great foster homes soon to await finding their forever homes.


I will be leaving in the next hour or so for Wytheville, VA to pick up the pups and drop them off at the next stop in Christiansburg, VA. Wytheville is about three hours from me so leaving soon and hopefully will get there with no problems. After I drop the pups off in Christiansburg, I'm going to go over to the VA Tech campus which is where I went to college! I haven't been back in a few years so I'm excited that this opportunity to help these precioous dogs is also going to take me back to my old campus! :chili: I'll be staying there overnight and meeting my family there so we're making a fun weekend out of it  Bailey is going along...so please keep your fingers crossed for us...I'll have SEVEN dogs in the car...but hopefully all will go well! I'll update you all as soon as I can!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I will be leaving in the next hour or so for Wytheville, VA to pick up the pups and drop them off at the next stop in Christiansburg, VA. Wytheville is about three hours from me so leaving soon and hopefully will get there with no problems. After I drop the pups off in Christiansburg, I'm going to go over to the VA Tech campus which is where I went to college! I haven't been back in a few years so I'm excited that this opportunity to help these precioous dogs is also going to take me back to my old campus! :chili: I'll be staying there overnight and meeting my family there so we're making a fun weekend out of it  Bailey is going along...so please keep your fingers crossed for us...I'll have SEVEN dogs in the car...but hopefully all will go well! I'll update you all as soon as I can!


Yay for the pups!!!:sHa_banana: I'm so glad this worked out for them and you and your family!! Have a safe drive!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all, they are being handed off to driver #3, they are a bit ahead of schedule, but at least they are on their way!

Thanks Nida, you were the last piece of the puzzle for this transport to work!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Safe travel to all, and Nadia, hope you get pictures of all seven dogs!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Nida called she has the "gang"! They are on their way to Christianburg, VA.

Safe travels!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nida, that's wonderful that you were able to help with the transport. Safe travels to you and the gang...don't forget pics.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

carley said:


> Nida called she has the "gang"! They are on their way to Christianburg, VA.
> 
> Safe travels!


YAY!! It's so great this worked out and that everyone could pull together to make this happen!!! Just wonderful!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific! Can't wait to hear from Nida. :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry I'm so late in posting an update! As Debi posted above, the transport on Saturday went well! I drove down to Wytheville to meet a very nice lady who had brought them from Bristol, TN and took the six adorable dogs from her. They were all SO good for the drive to Christiansburg! I had Bailey with me too, so I was honestly expecting it to be a "not so quiet" car ride but all SEVEN dogs were so calm and just slept the whole way there. Their last stop for the night was near the VA Tech campus...so I drove right to campus and dropped them off with the lady who kept them for the night. From what I heard after, everything went well and the dogs were on the road again the next day on their way up to Delaware! 

After I dropped the pups off, Bailey and I hung out on campus...it was sooo good to be back! I hadn't been back in a few years so it was great! My parents met us and we stayed the night there so that was fun! 

Now for the pics...

Three crates, six dogs!









Two of the cuties on their way to foster homes!









My own little guy, passed out in his car seat...he wasn't phased at all by the six dogs in the backseat :wub:









Bailey decked out in his Hokie gear on Virginia Tech campus


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I'm so happy that all went well.:chili::chili: You're so terrific to have done it. I registered with SCMR for transport near here if that comes up. Quite the journey for these pups but wow -- freedom and love coming their way. :aktion033::aktion033: I wonder when they'll have them up for adoption. We'll have to follow up.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- it was so wonderful of you to do this. Glad it worked out so well for you. Bailley looks very comftable in his lookout seat and he also looks very handled on campus. We don't get to see enough pictures of him anymore. You know how I love that little guy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just read this thread w/tears---so happy to see SM people come together for such a wonderful task! Nida, we applaud you! Bailey, thanks for riding shot-gun!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I just sent you an e-mail, I can also do Michigan, Ohio, and Indiana as well as Illinois and Wisconsin if needed.


----------

